

Ask HN: Dividing up a company amongst startup team. - agrinshtein

A couple of friends of mine and myself have started a company.  We would like your thoughts on how to structure the partnership now so we don't have problems later on. Ideas? Thoughts? Advice? Thanks.
======
pmjordan
Try searching through the archives (either on google using
site:news.ycombinator.com or on searchyc.com), the question of structuring
equity between founders has been asked and discussed many, many times before.
Main advice from people with experience seems to be to use a sensible vesting
scheme.

------
dryicerx
[http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%2...](http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%20Calculator.htm)

It's not the 'solve it all equation', but a pretty general guide, something to
start with. Having numbers down is a bit more objective than simply talking
about the division which can make it seem ambiguous.

